# سفر هوشع



## المحبوب (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*احبائي سوف اضع هنا خلاصة او مفاتيح اوليه في سفر هوشع سوف تساعدنا كثيرا على فهم هذا السفر . وهذا البحث هو بحثي الشخصي لذلك ارجو من اي شخص ينقل الموضوع الى منتدي ارجو ان يشير الى المصدر 
ايضا هذا البحث بعض الموضوعات فيه رجعت بها الى بعض الكتب التفسيرية سوف تجدون علامة على هذه الفقرات ومن الاسفل ستجدون المرجع وفي نهاية بحثي ستجدون فهرس باسماء المراجع التي لم اقتبس منها فقرات متكاملة بل استخدمتها في الرجوع اليها .ايضا جميعنا لابد ان يعلم ان الكتاب المقدس وقاموس الكتاب المقدس والتفسير التطبيقي من المراجع الاولية .وانصح بداية بان تقرا سفر هوشع اولا . اتمنى ان تقضوا وقتا سعيدا مع سفر هوشع .
مقدمة الكاتب 
جلست اصلى الى ربى وانا قلبى ملئ بالحزن والندم على فعلتى الشنيعه وتوقعت انه سوف يجازينى بعقاب شديد لانها ليست الفعله الاولى . 
ركعت امامه وصرخت ودموعى تنهمر من عينى على وجنتى . وعقلى مشغول بالعقاب الذى سيقرره الهى على . 
لكن سمعت همسا فى اذنى يقول ( انا احبك يا ابنى )نعم قالها فرحت جدا بل رقصت ولكنى لم افهم لماذا ؟ وكيف ؟ 
وجدت ضالتى فى هوشع فانا بالنسبه له زوجه الصبا التى احبها وهى خائنه مازال يحبها بالرغم من العار فهو مازال يحبها . 
بل ويريد ان يلاطفها مثل الايام الاولى نعم انا يعقوب الملتوى لا بل انا ايضا افرايم المرتخى والاكثر من ذلك انا اسرائيل الخائن لكنه مازال يحبنى ويجعلنى كل يوم انشد له هذا النشيد . 
لك يا رب قد اخطات 
والعار لاسمك قد جلبت 
والعقاب منك توقعت 
وجدتك على الباب بالحب قد أتيت​مقدمه السفر
•	وضع السفر في الكتاب المقدس :
سفر هوشع هو اول الاسفار الاثنى عشر فى النص العبرى كما فى الترجمات اليونانيه واللاتينيه والسريانيه ولكننا نشير الى ان البسيطه السريانيه جعلت اسفار الانبياء الاثنى عشر بعد اشعياء وقبل ارميا .
هوشع هو اقدم الانبياء الاثنى عشر فجعل فى المركز الاول قبل عاموس الذى يسبقه ببضعه سنوات و لكن يبقى هوشع اقدم الانبياء الكتاب اى الذى ارتبط اسمهم بكتاب خاص وهو يوضح طريقه متكامله عن معاملات الله مع شعبه بطريقه جذابه و مثيره .
•	تاريخ الكتابه :
هوشع 1 : 1 يعطى اسماء الملوك الذين عاصرهم هوشع و هم عزيا – يوثام – احاز – حزقيا ملوك يهوذا اما ملوك المملكه الشماليه الذين عاصرهم هم يربعام بن يؤاش فهذا يعطينا انطباع ان السفر تم كتابته بين عامى 780 ؛ 692 ق.م
لكن من المحتمل ان يكون معظم عمله تم بين اواخر عهد يربعام وبين سقوط السامره اى بين 755 – 722 ق.م
•	انبياء معاصرون :
هوشع هو ثانى اربعه انبياء هم عاموس – هوشع – اشعياء – ميخا و هم يعرفون بانبياء القرن الثامن قبل الميلاد اش 1 : 1 – هو 1 : 1 – عا 1: 1 – ميخا 1 : 1 
•	الايه الرئيسيه :
و قال الرب لى " اذهب ايضا احبب امراه حبيبه صاحب و زانيه ؛ كمحبه الرب لبنى اسرائيل و هو ملتفون الى الهه اخرى و محبوب لاقراص الزبيب " هو 3 : 1 
•	شخصيات رئيسيه :
هوشع    زوجته جومر  اولاده ( لورحامه , لوعمى , يزرعيل )
•	أماكن رئيسيه :
اسرائيل ( المملكه الشماليه ) – السامره – افرايم اكبر اسباط المملكه الشماليه لذلك هوشع يستخدم اسم السبط للدلاله على كل المملكه الشماليه .*


----------



## المحبوب (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سفر هوشع*

*أقسام السفر​
1-زواج هوشع و ما تشير اليه للعلاقات و الاسماء
من ص 1 : ص 3 
1-زواج وانجاب و اشارات ص1
2- خراب يتضح من العلاقات ص2 : 1 – 13 
3- محبه الهيه و نبوات 2 : 14 الى 3 : 5 

2-الحالة الأدبية و القضاء من اله السماء
من ص 4 : ص 10 
1-محاكمه الرب للشعب ص4 ؛ 5 
2- رجوع بدون قلب ص 6
3- الخطيه تجلب الغضب من ص 8 : ص 10

3-أشعه النعمة والرجاء

من ص11 : ص 13
1-محبه الله من التاريخ ص11
2- توبيخ افرايم بالتاريخ ص12: 1 الى ص13 : 3 
3- عقاب و حب يشهد عليهما التاريخ ص13: 4 – 16

4-رجوع اسرائيل وتلبيه النداء

ص14 : 1 – 8
1-نداء للتوبه 14 : 1 
2- صلاه للتوبه 14 : 2- 3
3- بركات التوبه 14 :4-8 

5-خاتمه يعرفها الحكماء

ص 14 : 9
1-سؤال عن الحكيم
2- طريق الرب مستقيم*


----------



## المحبوب (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سفر هوشع*

*المميزات الأدبية للسفر​السفر ملئ بالتشبيهات و الاستعارات و هي : 
1- الماء ( 5 : 10 ) ؛ العث ( 5 : 12 ) ؛ النخر ( 5 : 12 ) ؛ الاسد ( 5 : 14 ) الجماعه الحمقاء ( 7 : 11 ) ؛ النسر ( 8 : 1 ) الريح و الزوبعه ( 8 : 7 ) ؛ المحبون الماجرون 
( 8 : 9 ) ؛ الطائر ( 9 : 11 ) ؛ العجله ( 10 : 11 ) ؛ ابنى ( 11 : 1 ) ؛ الاسد ( 11 : 1 ) ؛ السحابه و الندى و العصافه و الدخان ( 13 : 3 ) ؛ الاسد و النمر و الدب ( 13 : 7 ؛ 8 ) ؛ خضى التى تلد ( 13 : 13 ) ؛ السوس ( 14 : 4 ) ؛ شجره الزيتون ( 14 : 6 ) ؛ الحنطه و الكرم و الخمر ( 14 : 7 ) ؛ السروه الخضراء ( 14: 8 ) 
2-اوصاف خاصه بافرايم ( الاسباط العشره ) : 
بقره جامحه ( 4 : 16 ) ؛ خبز مله لم يقلب ( 7 : 8 ) ؛ حمامه رعناء بلا قلب ( 7 : 11 ) ؛ قوس مخطئه ( 7 : 16 ) اناء لا مسره فيه ( 8 : 8 ) ؛ حمار وحشى معتزل بنفسه ( 8 : 9 ) ؛ جفنه ممتده يخرج ثمرا لنفسه ( 10 : 1 ) .*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سفر هوشع*

ميرسى يا المحبوب

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## المحبوب (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سفر هوشع*

*اقتباسات من السفر في العهد الجديد​**

1-هوشع 1 : 10 
لَكِنْ يَكُونُ عَدَدُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ كَرَمْلِ الْبَحْرِ الَّذِي لاَ يُكَالُ وَلاَ يُعَدُّ وَيَكُونُ عِوَضاً عَنْ أَنْ يُقَالَ لَهُمْ: لَسْتُمْ شَعْبِي يُقَالُ لَهُمْ: أَبْنَاءُ اللَّهِ الْحَيِّ. 


رساله روميه 9 : 26 

2- هو 2 : 23 
وَأَزْرَعُهَا لِنَفْسِي فِي الأَرْضِ وَأَرْحَمُ لُورُحَامَةَ وَأَقُولُ لِلُوعَمِّي: أَنْتَ شَعْبِي وَهُوَ يَقُولُ: أَنْتَ إِلَهِي

روميه 9 : 25 – ا بط 2 : 10 

3- هو 6 : 6
إِنِّي أُرِيدُ رَحْمَةً لاَ ذَبِيحَةً وَمَعْرِفَةَ اللَّهِ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ مُحْرَقَاتٍ

متى 9 : 13 – متى 12 : 7 

4-هو 10: 8 
وَتُخْرَبُ شَوَامِخُ آوَنَ خَطِيَّةُ إِسْرَائِيلَ. يَطْلُعُ الشَّوْكُ وَالْحَسَكُ عَلَى مَذَابِحِهِمْ وَيَقُولُونَ لِلْجِبَالِ: غَطِّينَا وَلِلتِّلاَلِ: اسْقُطِي عَلَيْنَا. 

لوقا 23 : 30 – رؤ 6 : 16

5-هو 11 : 1
لَمَّا كَانَ إِسْرَائِيلُ غُلاَماً أَحْبَبْتُهُ وَمِنْ مِصْرَ دَعَوْتُ ابْنِي

متى 2 : 15 وهنا يطبق على يسوع الذى سيترك مصر ليعود الى الناصره 

6-هو 13 : 14 
مِنْ يَدِ الْهَاوِيَةِ أَفْدِيهِمْ. مِنَ الْمَوْتِ أُخَلِّصُهُمْ. أَيْنَ أَوْبَاؤُكَ يَا مَوْتُ؟ أَيْنَ شَوْكَتُكِ يَا هَاوِيَةُ؟ تَخْتَفِي النَّدَامَةُ عَنْ عَيْنَيَّ

هو قول غير واضح فى هوشع و لكن استعاره القديس بولس ( 1كو 15 : 55 ) و اعطاه بعدا جديدا مطبقا اياه على المسيح الذى منحنا الله النصر على الموت 

7-ص1؛ص2؛ص3 زواج الله بشعبه 
يطبقه القديس بولس ( 2كو 11 : 2 ؛ اف 5 : 25-33 ) والقديس يوحنا ( رؤيا 19 : 7 ؛ 21 : 2 ؛ 22: 17 ) ومن زواج الله بشعبه على علاقه المسيح بالكنيسه*


----------



## المحبوب (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سفر هوشع*

شكرا يا فراشة على مرورك وتشجيعك الرب يباركك


----------



## المحبوب (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سفر هوشع*

*أسرة هوشع ​
1- جومر

•	معنى الاسم :  "اكتمال" أي اكتمال معيار الوثنية او اتمام  نضج الشر وكان اسمها يدل على الزنا على نطاق واسع . واصبحت رمزاً للشعب في الوثنية 
•	سلسلة نسبها 
ابنة "دبلايم" و معنى اسمه " طبقات مزدوجة من اقراص الذبيب" وهذا يدل على شخص قد استسلم تماما للملذات الحسية 
ومع اب كهذا نستطيع ان نفهم السبب الذي جعل جومر امراة تسعى وراء المتعه الحسية لقد اصبحت زوجة هوشع النبي التقي وهي بذلك رمزا لنعمة الله "كما تقدست جومر باتحادها مع النبي هوشع كذلك تقدست الكنيسة باتحادها مع الله في المسيح "  1 كو 7 :14
•	فساد اخلاقها
اذا كان هذا الفساد كان وقت زواجها من هوشع ام بعده او قبله هذا ما سنناقشه في قضايا واراء 
ولكن علينا ان نعرف ان لوثة الشر تجري في عروقها لكونها ورثت الميول اللاخلاقية حيث ازدادت خطية وتركت هوشع واصبحت امة لاحد عشاقها  ((3 : 1)) واشتراها هوشع ليستردها بناء على امر من الله بعد ان دفع فيها ثمن عبد عادي.

الفعل هي رمز لعدم امانة اسرائيل ولكننا نرى الله في هوشع :-
1-محبة الله لم تتاثر بخيانة اسرائيل مثل محبة هوشع لزوجته الضالة لم يتاثر بخيانتها للحب وللامانة ((اذهب ايضا احبب امراة حبيب صاحب وزانية ))
2-محبة الله تمكنه من استردادنا باللطف ومحبة بلا حدود مثل محبة هوشع مكنته ان يسترد زوجته الضالة المسكينة التائبة 


2-يزرعيل:-

هو الابن البكر ومعناه ((الله يزرع)) وهذا الاسم يحمل معنيين " الله يبدد" او " الله يزرع" 1: 4
•	كالفن يعلق على هذا الاسم 
" انتم لستم اسرائيل  ( Israel ) بل ( Izraheel  ) يزرعيل أي شعب سوف يبدده الله ويطرده بعيدا " وفيما بعد يظهر نفس الاسم مرتبطا بوعد الاسترداد وعودة المراحم الالهية  (يوم يزرعيل عظيم )  ((تستجيب يزرعيل وازرعها لنفسي في الارض )) 1 :11 , 2: 22, 23 
ان اسرائيل التي دعيت يوما "يزرعيل " كالذين بددهم الله  سوف تدعى  "يزرعيل " أي المغروسة من قبل الرب  اش 60 : 21

3- لورحامة :-

معنى الاسم : لن تٌرحم 
اسم هذه البنت  التي تعني " غير الملائمة" يعبر عن رفض الله لبيت اسرائيل بسبب شره 

4- لوعمي :-

معنى الاسم : ليس شعبي أو أهلي
هو الاين الثالث ويدل اسمه على الحكم بالدينونة على الامة والمعبر عنه في الاسمين الاولين*


----------



## المحبوب (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سفر هوشع*

*من هو هوشع (הושע)   ؟​

نحن لا نعلم شيئا عنه بغير ما ورد فى سفر هوشع ان اسمه هوشع بن بئيرى1 : 1 
وايضا يخبرنا سفر هوشع عن قصه زواجه وابنائه  ومن المؤكد ان زواجه كان العنصر الأكثر اهميه فى حياه هوشع حتى لا يذكر الكتاب عنه غير ذلك . فقد كان زواجه مركز إعلانه لكلمه الله .
سلوك هوشع من حيث طاعته لسلسله الأوامر المتعلقة بمهمته النبوية والواردة فى
 1 : 2 – 9 ؛ 3 : 1 – 3  نفهم انه كان نبيا فى نفس الوقت . فلم يذكر شئ عن تكليف ثم رفض يعقبه اعاده تاكيد .
يعتقد البعض انه كان خبازا لانه يظهر معرفه تفصيلية بهذه الحرفة ( 7 : 4-8 ) لكنه ايضا شمل إشارات عن الزراعة ( 10 : 11 – 13 ؛ 13 : 3 ) لكن هذه المعرفة سواء الزراعيه او غيرها لا تتطلب نعرفه متخصصة للوصول الى ذلك . فأي اسرائيلى ذو معرفه جيده سيكون على درايه بمدى الانشطه والخبرات الكامنه وراء ذلك . فالروعه هنا تتجلى فى البراعه الشعريه وليس فى المعلومات التقنيه .
هو ان بئيرى الذى يعنى  ( بئر ) واسم هوشع يعنى ( خلاص ) ويقول التقليد اليهودي ان بئيرى هو بئيره المرتبط بسبط راوبين الذى سباه تغلث فلناسر ملك أشور (1 اخ 5 : 6 ) بينما يقول التقليد المسيحي انه من سبط يساكر .
وقد تكلم هوشع للمملكة الشمالية بقلب مكسور وهو يبكى على خطاياها ويتنبا على سبيها بيد اشور ( هو 11 : 5 ؛ 13 : 15 ) وهو فى ذلك يشبه النبي ارميا الذي بكى مملكه يهوذا و تنبا على سبيها بيد بابل ( ار 25 : 11 ؛ 12 ؛ 29 : 10 ) .*


----------



## المحبوب (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سفر هوشع*

*خلفيات توضيحية​
 1-الخلفية الروحية: 
•	العودة الى عباده البعل بعد التوبة ياهو التى لم تكن خالصة ( 2 مل 10 ) .
•	 ينسب الشعب الفضل للبعل لأمور هى أساسها عطايا الرب مثل إعطاء الخصوبة والنماء( 2 : 5 ؛ 8 – 9 ) .
•	 انتشار الممارسات الجنسية والسحر ( 4 : 13 – 14 ) .
•	 انتشار تقبيل العجول ( 13 : 2 ) ويعبدون الهه هى من صنع الصناع ( 8 : 6 ) .
•	تقديم الاطفال الصغار كذبائح للبعل ( 5 : 2 ) .

2-	الخلفية التاريخية:

كان هوشع من مواطني المملكه الشماليه وبدا خدمته فى نهايه ملك يربعام الثانى الذى تميزت ايامه بالرخاء الاقتصادى واهم ما يميز تلك الفتره ما يلى : -
•	 توسعات يربعام فى استيلائه على الاراضى المجاورة وما تبعه من ازدهار اقتصادي والذى كان وليد التوقف المؤقت للغزو الاشورى من جهه والتقهقر الارامى من جهه اخرى ( 2 مل 14 : 23 – 29 ) وهذه التوسعات ادت الى فرض ضرائب باهظه لم يستطيع العامه تحملها وهذا واضح فى نبوات عاموس(3: 15 ؛5 : 11 ؛ 6 : 8 ) و هوشع ( 8 : 14 ) .
•	 انشغال أشور بأمور تقع على مقربه من حدودها مثل حمايه نفسها من شعوب المناطق الجبلية فى اراراط و ميديا التى تحدها شمالا وشرقا . الامر الذى أعقبه المسيرات المنتظمة الى الاراضى الآرامية والفلسطينية .
•	 مع نهايه القرن التاسع قبل الميلاد سيطرت اشور على مملكه ارام واقتربت من حدود إسرائيل و بالأخص من جلعاد .
•	 عدم استقرار الملكية بعد موت يربعام الثاني حيث انه خلال فتره ثلاثين عاما شهدت اسرائيل الإطاحة بسته ملوك ثلاثه منهم لم تذيد مده حكمهم عن سنتين او اقل كما اغتيل أربعه منهم ( 2 مل15 ؛ هو7 :7؛8: 4؛10 : 3 ؛ 13 : 9 – 11 ) وأما الخامس فقد تم خلعه ( 2 مل  17 : 4 – 5 ) .
•	عوده نشاط قوه أشور فى عهد تغلث فلاسر الثالث وسلمنا صر الخامس اللذان استأنفا حملاتهما العسكرية غربي البلاد واخضعا لسيادتهما الكثير من البلاد الآرامية والفسطينيه ( 2 مل 15 : 19 – 20 ؛ 29 ؛ 16 : 7 – 20 ؛ 17 : 1 – 6 ) .
•	 التشاحن بين يهوذا وإسرائيل والتي بتحالفها مع الآراميين تحت قياده ملكهم . حين سعوا لإجبار احاز ملك يهوذا كى يتآمر معهم ضد تغلث فلاسر ( 2 مل 6 : 5 – 9 ) بالمقارنة مع اش 7 الى اش 10 و هوشع 5 : 8 – 13 .*


----------



## المحبوب (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سفر هوشع*

*المحتوى​
يستهل هوشع سفره بالتعريف بنفسه بأنه هوشع بن بئيري وأيضا فترة نبوته والتي عاصر فيها ملوك يهوذا الأربعة ((عزيا- يوثام- احاز- حزقيا )) ولم يذكر إلا ملك واحد من ملوك إسرائيل ((يربعام بن يؤاش))
	ينتقل سريعا الى مشهد درامي في الإصحاح الأول حيث يطلب منه الرب ان يتزوج من امرأة زانية وهذه قضية شائكة سوف نناقشها في فصل ((قضايا وآراء)) ولكنه في طاعة يحسد عليها دون نقاش يتزوج من جومر بل وينجب منها أبناء واسماهم من الكبير الى الصغير ((يزرعيل – لورحامة- لوعمي)) ولدين وبنت .
	الزواج والأطفال الذين أنجبهم هوشع يحكي بهم الله عن طريقته في التعامل مع شعبه فمن الزواج يعلن الله انه ارتبط رسميا بهذا الشعب ولكن هذا الشعب خانه . ومن خلال أسماء الأطفال  يعلن بدء الدينونة على أفعال هذا الشعب حيث ان :-

1-	الابن الاول اسمه يزرعيل أي يزرع او يبدد وهنا يعلن دينونة على بيت ياهو 
2-	الابنة الثانية اسمها لورحامة أي لا رحمة وهي تمثل قضاء الله على كل بيت إسرائيل دون رحمة 
3-	الابن الثالث  اسمه لوعمي أي لا شعبي وهنا يعلن الله انه تبرأ من هذا الشعب بسبب أفعاله وفجوره .

وبسرعة ينتقل الأمر  من مجرد أسماء الى علاقات عائلية تستخدم لإعلان قصد الله ومشورته ففي الإصحاح الاول يتكلم عن أسماء الأطفال وفي الثاني يتكلم علن العلاقة الزوجية وكيف خانت زوجة هوشع العهد الذي بينهما وذهبت وراء محبيها ونسيت عهد صباها .
	مع كل هذا لا ينسى هوشع محبته لها بل ينتظر عودتها . وهنا يحكي الله قصة حبه للشعب اليهودي وكيف خانوه وكيف هو منتظر عودتهم وقلبه ملئ بالاشواق بالحب والأشواق والذكريات أيضا بالأحلام ان جاز التعبير (( هأنذا أتملقها وأذهب بها إلى البرية وألاطفها  )) هو 2   : 14
	وفي هذا الإصحاح وهو الإصحاح الثاني  نجد طريقة من عدة طرق مذكورة في سفر هوشع  يعلن فيها الله عن رغبته في رجوع الخائن . وهذه هي بعض المعاملات المذكورة في السفر :-

1-يسيج الطريق نحو الخطية بالشوك ((لذلك هأنذا اسيج طريقك بالشوك ....))										 هو 2 :6
	2-العتق ((فاشتريتها لنفسي.......)) هو 3: 2
	3- ضيق  ((....... في ضيقهم يبكرون إلي )) هو 5 : 15
	4- شفاء   (( أنا اشفي ارتدادهم.......)) هو 14 : 4

وبعد ان يسيج الرب طريق اسرائيل نحو الخطية بالشوك يتوقع منهم ان يرجعوا اليه حينئذ سيفعل عدة امور وهي : 	هو 2 : 15-16
1-أتملقها		2- اذهب بها الى البرية ((الانفراد )) 
	3- ألاطفها ((كلمات الحب))		4-أعطيها كرمها 
وهي أمور لا يفعلها سوى الحبيب لمحبوبته الأمينة لعهده ولكنه لشدة حبه سيفعله مع اسرائيل رغم خيانته للعهد . حتى انه يعلن عما في قلبه من بركات اذا رجع الشعب اليه :-   هو 2 :18-23
1- اقطع لهم عهداً		2- اكسر  ((القوس – السيف – الحرب ))
	3- الامان		
4- اخطبك لنفسي   (( للابد – بالعدل والحق والاحسان والمراحم – بالامانة ))
5- استجيب 		6- ازرعها 		7- ارحم
8- اقول للوعمي انت شعبي
ثم نأتي الى أمر الهي غاية في الغرابة وكلن ايضا غاية في الروعة في الإصحاح الثالث فهو يعود ويذكر هوشع بزوجته التي صارت زانية ولم ترجع اليه ويقول له ان يحبها ثانية او بالأحرى يذكره بحبه لها وان يذهب ويشتريها وبالفعل يطيع النبي الامر .
	وهنا عدة امور نقف أمامها تعطينا معرفة عن عدة صفات لله وهوشع  ونبدا بصفات هوشع 

	1- طاعة بلا مناقشة او جدال			2- طاعة برغم غرابة الكلام 
	3- محبة خاضعة لله وليس للناس
ايضا لان هذا الامر صادر من الله واتخذ هوشع مثالاً لمعاملاته نجد هنا عدة صفات لله تضح جليا كما يلي :

1-	يتذكر الله دائما المؤمن الضعيف والبعيد
2-	يحب الله المؤمن الضعيف من كل قلبه رغم كراهيته لأفعاله
3-	 سيحله ويفكه الله مهما طال زمن فتوره واستعباد الخطية له

لكن يعترضنا هنا نص لنبوة تتضح من كلام هوشع الى حبيبته  3 : 3-5  وهذا ما سنتعرض له في فصل النبوات .
الرب اظهر محبته كثيرا ولكن آن الأوان لتظهر المحاكمة ويظهر الله بدور القاضي في الإصحاح الرابع  لكن لماذا يحاكم الله شعبه ؟ وما هي عريضة التهم ؟او ما هي التهم الموجهة اليهم ؟
* عريضة التهم الموجهة الى شعب اسرائيل :-
 1- لا ((امانة – احسان – معرفة الله )) في الارض 4 : 1
2- لعن		3- كذب 		4- قتل 		5- سرقة 
6- فسق		8- عنف 
* لكن لماذا كل هذا ؟
1- خاصموا الكهنة   4 : 4 		2- رفضوا المعرفة  4 : 6
3- نسوا الشريعة   4 : 6
ونتيجة انه لا دفاع عنهم لان التهم الموجهة اليهم حقائق واقعية لها ادلتها ويصعب انكارها فسوف يوقع القاضي اشد العقوبات على ((الشعب – الكاهن )) أي ان العقوبات ستكون على المستويين  ((الاجتماعي – الديني)) يستمر القاضي في عرض التهم ايضا مثل  ((الزنى – الخمر – عبادة الأوثان )).			ثم يوجه الكلام هنا الى الكهنة والملك في الإصحاح الخامس  اذ أنهم تركوا الشريعة  وأصبحوا فخا للشعب وانقاد الشعب ورائهم الى الضلال وهنا نرى((فساد ديني– فساد سياسي)) وينتهي الرب الى العقوبات وهي كالتالي :-

1- فضح اسرائيل(المملكتين)علنياً((ورأى افرايم مرضه ويهوذا جرحه ..))5: 13
	2- قضاء سريع على اسرائيل ((لأني لافرايم كالأسد ولبيت يهوذا كشبل الأسد فاني انا افترس)) 5 :14

لكن الى هنا يعطيهم الله فرصة للرجوع  (( ....في ضيقهم يبكرون الي)) 5 :15
	يبدأ الإصحاح السادس بنبوة سيتم شرحها في فصل النبوات . ثم يتساءل الله عدة اسئلة وهي س1 ماذا اصنع بك يا افرايم ؟	س2 ماذا اصنع بك يا يهوذا ؟   6: 4
هذه الأسئلة يسألها الله لنفسه ولكل المملكتين لكن لماذا ؟ لان رجوعهم للرب كان سطحي وليس من القلب 6 :4 لذلك قرر الرب ان يرسل لهم الأنبياء برسائل عديدة اخرها القضاء  6 :5
	وفي الإصحاح السابع يناقش قضية مهمة وواضح انها من ضمن أهم الأسباب التي جعلت إسرائيل يخطئ وهي الاختلاط بالشعوب7 :8 لان دعوته لنا هي الانفصال عن كل شرور العالم لان أي اختلاط ينتج عنه ثمار رديئة(أي شركة للنور مع الظلمة ) 
	يتجه الله الى خطية أخرى من خطايا إسرائيل وهو اتكاله على أشور ومصر القوتين العظميين وليس الرب لذلك سوف تنتهي عظمة إسرائيل 7 : 10 ويكمل شرح ذلك الاتكال ايضا في الإصحاح الثامن مع توضيح لبعض الخطايا الأخرى .
	في الإصحاح التاسع نرى قضاء الله ثم يتذكر الله الماضي كيف أنقذهم من مصر ولكنه ايضا يتذكر شيئين مهمين لغاية وهما  
1- بعل فغور  وهو بعل عبدوه عند زناهم مع بنات موآب ((عد 25 :3))
2- الجلجال وهي كانت المحطة الذي نزع فيها الله عنهم عار مصر 
(يشوع 5 :9 ) ولكنهم جلبوا لنفسهم عارا آخر بأفعالهم وزناهم وأوثانهم 
ثم يحكم عليهم بالتوهان بين الأمم .
ويستمر الله في عرض التهم والقضاء الى ان يستهل الإصحاح الحادي عشر بذكريات تعلن عما في قلبه وهو :-
1- محبة بلا حدود   11 : 1 
	2- عناية وتعليم وتدريب (رعاية) 11 : 3
لكن خطايا إسرائيل جعلت هذه المراحم تنقلب ولكن الله يرجع ويقول ان ما في قلبه لشعبه هو محبه بلا حدود لانه الله وليس إنسان . 
	ويستمر الله في الذكريات ويرجع بالذاكرة الى ولادة يعقوب  12 : 3 ثم صراعه مع الملاك  12 : 4 ولكنه لا يستطيع ان ينسى خيانتهم ثم في إعداد قليله يحكي تاريخ امانته معهم من وقت هروب يعقوب الى خروج الشعب من مصر  12 : 13-14
	وصلت هذه الذكريات  إلى وقت خروج الشعب وإنقاذ الرب وله وقيادته له في البرية  13 : 4 ولكن لا يستطيع أيضا ان ينسى خيانتهم لذلك هناك قضاء لا محالة ثم ناتي الى ما في قلب الله وهو رجوع الشعب حتى ان الكلمات التي سوف يقولونها عند رجوعهم قالها لهم (14 :2-3 ) وكأنه يريد ان يقول ((انا أريد ان اسمع منكم هذا الكلام )) ثم نرى استجابة الله لهذه الصلاة 14 : 4-8 (وهي استجابة لصلاة التائب) 
1- أشفى ارتدادهم	(4)		2- أحبهم فضلا  (4)		
3- غضبي يرتد (4)		4- يذهر ويثمر إسرائيل التائب  ( 5-7)
5- يتركون عبادة الأصنام  (8)	6- استجابة وعناية  (8)
وينتهي سفر هوشع بحكمة لا بد ان نلتفت اليها جيدا وهي :-
الحكيم هو وحده الذي يفهم امور الله .والابرار المستقيمين هم وحدهم الذين يعرفون طرق الله لانها مستقيمة​ .*


----------



## المحبوب (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سفر هوشع*

*افرايم​
تم ذكر اسم افرايم في السفر 31 مرة تقريباً او اكثر وهو يشير الى المملكة الشمالية  عادة ولكنني اردت ان اتخذه مثالاً لكل حالة تشبهه واقتبست بعض مما تم ذكره عن افرايم ولخصته في عدة نقاط كما يلي :-

1- موثق بالأصنام	4 : 17
2- يزني	5 :3
3- متعثر	5 ك 5
4- مسحوق القضاء ومظلوم	5 : 11
5- مريض	5 : 13
6- يختلط بالشعوب	7 : 8
7- خبز ملة لم يقلب	 7 : 8
8- منهوب وقته وثروته وهو لا يعرف	 7: 9
9- يتكل على الغرباء في وقت الضيق	8 :9
10- يعبد الأوثان	8 : 11
11- مستسلم الى القتل	9: 13
13- جاف 	9 : 16
14- مسبي او مأسور	10 : 6
15- ينسى إحسان الله	11: 3
16- يكذب	11 : 12
17- يحب الثروة	12 : 8
18-سيرفض الأصنام نتيجة رجوعه للرب	14 : 8


مما سبق نستطيع ان نستشف عدة صفات لافرايم وهي :-

1-	محب لثروة وتاجر ورجل أعمال
2-	غشاش في معاملاته التجارية
3-	ظالم
4-	متكبر (مفاخر)
5-	منافق ومرائي


أسئلة يسألها الله​
1- ماذا اصنع بك يا افرايم ؟	6 : 4
2- ماذا اصنع بك يا يهوذا ؟	6 : 4
3- إلى متى لا تستطيعون النقاوة ؟ 8 : 5
4- ماذا تصنعون في يوم الموسم وفي يوم عيد الرب ؟	9 : 5
5- كيف أصيرك يا إسرائيل ؟	11 :8
6- كيف أجعلك كأدمة ؟	11 : 8
7- كيف أجعلك كصبوييم ؟	11 : 8
8- هل هناك إثم في جلعاد ؟	12 : 11
9- فأين هو ملكك حتى يخلصك في جميع مدنك ؟	13 : 10
10- أين اوباؤك يا موت ؟	13 : 14
11- أين شوكتك يا هاوية ؟	13 : 14

هذه الاسئلة تدل على ما في قلب الله من محبة قوية وايضا عدل الهي لابد ان يتم ولكن هناك فداء الهي سوف يغلب الموت والهاوية .*


----------



## المحبوب (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سفر هوشع*

اسئلة يسالها الله من كتاب 

 رشاد فكري   هوشع اية اية  ص 101 الى ص 102


----------



## المحبوب (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سفر هوشع*

*حرف الواو وبركات ووعود​
 في الإصحاح الثاني والأعداد من 18 – 23 نجد عدة بركات* من الجدير أخذها في الاعتبار اذ هي مشجعات إلهية لكل من هو في عبودية قاسية من الخطية.

1-	وأقطع لهم عهداً
2-	وأكسر القوس والسيف والحرب من الارض
3-	واجعلهم يضطجعون آمنين
4-	واخطبك لنفسي إلى الأبد
5-	وأخطبك لنفسي بالعدل والحق والإحسان والمراحم
6-	ويكون في ذلك اليوم اني استجيب
7-	والأرض تستجيب القمح والمسطار والزيت
8-	وازرعها لنفسي في الارض
9-	وارحم لورحامة
10-	وأقول للوعمي انت شعبي وهو يقول انت الهي

كيفية نوال هذه البركات :-

	1- الرجوع الى الله   : الاعتراف بالله وترك الوثنية		12 :5 ,6  
	2- حفظ الرحمة والاحسان : تطبيقا لقول الرب ((اريد رحمة لا ذبيحة ))
	3- حفظ الحق : حتى يتم التمييز والانفصال عن الشر
	4- انتظار الرب والتوكل عليه دائماً: أي عدم الاتكال على أي شخص اخر

----------------------------------
* رشاد فكري  هوشع اية اية ص 53 الى ص 54
---------------------------------


تشبيهات الرب​
1- في قضائه	5 : 10-14
أ- الماء			ب- العث
	      جـ- السوس			د- الاسد
		هـ- شبل الاسد 

هنا قضاء الرب سيكون كالعث لافرايم وليهوذا كالسوس فالعث حشرة تفسد الملابس والسوس دودة تفسد الخشب وكأن الله في البداية يعمل ببطء لان القضاء فعله الغريب ( اش 28 : 21 ) والغرض من ذلك هو اعطاء فرصة للرجوع ولكن ان لم تنجح هذه الطريقة فسياتي عليهم القضاء العاجل والمروع في صورة الاسد وشبل الاسد .
	في العث والسوس قصد الله ان يعرف افرايم ضعفه وانحلاله وان لم ينتبه ويرجع سيؤدي ذلك الى مجئ القضاء الساحق
2- في محبته 
أ- كالزوج 	 2 : 16   إشارة إلى العلاقة الحميمة جدا والخاصة بين الله وشعبه.
	ب-كالمحب	  3 : 1  إشارة لمحبة الرب رغم خيانة الشعب ورغبته في استردادهم.
	جـ-كالندى  14 : 5  إشارة إلى الإنعاش الصادر من عمل الروح القدس أي ان الله مصدر فرحهم بالروح القدس .

المسيح في سفر هوشع​1-كان هوشع يتوق للرجاء الذي أعطاه الروح القدس
	((لان بني اسرائيل سيقعدون اياما كثيرة بلا ملك  وبلا رئيس وبلا ذبيحة وبلا تمثال وبلا افود وبلا ترافيم . وبعد ذلك يعود بنو اسرائيل ويطلبون الرب إلههم وداود ملكهم ويفزعون الى الرب والى جوده في آخر الأيام ))  هو 3 : 4-5 

2- يرى هوشع الرجاء المسياني منوجهة نظر العهد

	((وأقطع عهداً في ذلك اليوم.… واخطبك لنفسي الى الابد واخطبك لنفسي بالعدل والحق والاحسان والمراحم . اخطبك لنفسي بالامانة فتعرفين الرب )) هو 2 :18 –20

•	يشرح ترجوم يوناثان فيما يتعلق بهذه العودة الى الرب التي ستحدث في "الايام الاخيرة" انهم "سوف يكونون مطيعين للمسيا ملكهم ,ابن داود "
•	المتسودات داود لديه ما يقوله عن هذه الايات
"سوف يتشتت الاسرائيليون لمدة طويلة   وسوف ينتظرون التحرير….. ولن تكون لديهم ذبيحة,الهيكل سوف يكون خراباً …… وسوف يتجهون الى الهة مزيفة , لانهم ينقصهم وحي الروح القدس والعبادة في الهيكل …. لكن بعد زمن طويل سوف يرجع الاسرائيليون الى بلدهم وعندئذ سوف يطلبون الرب ليسالوه على ما يحتاجونه , لانه يعود ويسكب روحه عليهم , وعلى داود ملكهم , لانهم سيطلبون ايضا المسيا الملك "

3-تظهر اقوى نقطة اتصال مع المسيحية في التعليق على الايات الاولى للاصحاح السادس	
((هلم نرجع الى الرب لانه قد افترس فيشفينا, ضرب فيجبرنا , يحيينا بعد يومين . وفي اليوم الثالث يقيمنا فنحيا امامه . لنعرف فلنتتبع لنعرف الرب خروجه يقين كالفجر..))
•	رأي المتسودات 
هذه الايات تتحدث عن استرداد اسرائيل : " لدينا هنا النفي الى مصر والاسر في بابل , اليوم الثالث يعني انه فيزمن الخلاص الثالث الذي سياتي فيما بعد . سوف يقيمنا من الاعماق وتكون لنا حياة "

•	اجزاء من المدراش على اسفار موسى الخمسة المكتشفة في القاهرة
يرتبط "اليوم الثالث" في هذه الايات بالقيامة وهروب يونان بعد ثلاثة ايام من بطن الحوت 
4-يوجد تنويه مرة أخرى في الإصحاحات الاخيرة من هوشع عن قوة القيامة التي سوف يختبرها الناس يوما ما :
	((من يد الهاوية افديهم من الموت اخلصهم . اين اوباؤك يا موت اين شوكتك يا هاوية ….اكون لاسرائيل كالندى…يزهر كالسوسن ويضرب اصوله كلبنان …وله رائحة كلبنان ))	هو 13 :14 ,14 : 6

•	استخدم بولس هذه  الايات في تعليقه عن القيامه في 1 كو 15 : 55 لقد بنى الغالب  جسورا بين العهدين القديم  والجديد في المواضع التي كان يرى فيها حكماء عصره دافعا مسيانيا .
•	 ترجوم يوناثان 
يقول عن هذا الزمن انهم " سوف يمكثون في ظل مسياهم"*


----------



## المحبوب (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سفر هوشع*

*قضايا وآراء​
أ‌-	هو 1 : 1
قَوْلُ الرَّبِّ الَّذِي صَارَ إِلَى هُوشَعَ بْنِ بِئِيرِي فِي أَيَّامِ عُزِّيَّا وَيُوثَامَ وَآحَازَ وَحَزَقِيَّا مُلُوكِ يَهُوذَا وَفِي أَيَّامِ يَرُبْعَامَ بْنِ يُوآشَ مَلِكِ إِسْرَائِيلَ
هنا يذكر ان هوشع تنبأ في عهد أربعة ملوك ليهوذا واذا حسبنا مدة ملكهم بحسب ما ورد سفر ملوك الثاني الإصحاحات 15 , 16 , 18 سنجدها 113 سنة وهي مدة طويلة جدا بلا شك .
جـ  الفعل اذا أخذنا الأمور على سطحيتها سينتج كذلك ولكن من دراستنا لسفر هوشع نجد ما يلي :-
	1- اشار الى الملك عزيا وهذا في النصف الثاني من حكمه والتي بدات فيها مملكة اسرائيل 
يدب فيها الفساد.
2-هوشع لم يشاهد السبي الأشوري الذي تم في  السنة السادسة من حكم الملك حزقيا  (2مل 18 : 10) ولان هوشع تنبأ في ايام الملك حزقيا فيكون قد تنبأ في السنوات الأربعة الأولى من حكم الملك حزقيا .
ومن هنا يتضح ما يلي 
26	سنة نصف فترة حكم الملك عزيا 	2مل 15 : 2
16	سنة فترة حكم الملك يوثام	2مل 15 : 23
16 	سنة فترة حكم الملك احاز	2مل 16 :2
4	سنة من حكم الملك حزقيا 	2مل 18 :2
62	الإجمالي
وهي فترة معقولة على اعتبار ان النبي مارس خدمة النبوة وهو صبي صغير مثل النبي ارميا وظل يمارس الخدمة الى ان وصل الى سن الشيخوخة مثل دانيال .



ب- هوشع 1 :2
أَوَّّلَ مَا كَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ هُوشَعَ قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِهُوشَعَ: ((اذْهَبْ خُذْ لِنَفْسِكَ امْرَأَةَ زِنًى وَأَوْلاَدَ زِنًى لأَنَّ الأَرْضَ قَدْ زَنَتْ زِنًى تَارِكَةً الرَّبَّ!)).
كيف يأمر الله  نبيه ان يتزوج من زانية ؟ حاشا لله سبحانه من هذا الفعل المشين ! ويناقض إلهكم نفسه لأنه أمر ((لا تزني)) في خروج 20 :14 وهي الوصية السابعة من الوصايا العشر .

جـ  انقسم المفسرين إلى فرق في هذا الامر واليك هذه الآراء
1-منهم من راى ان هذا الزواج رمزي او تصويري أي انه لم يحدث ولكنه رمز ليصور علاقة الله بشعبه الخائن .
2- منهم من رأى ان هوشع تزوج بامرأة معروفة له بأنها زانية ن زانيات الهياكل الوثنية لأنه نبي وممثل لله كان لا بد ان يدخل مثل علاقة مع شعبه الخائن وذلك لعدة اسباب :
	* سبب اختياري
	كان عارا على النبي ان يفعل ذلك فكم بالحري على الله الذي اختار ان يرتبط بهذا الشعب
	* سبب إيضاحي
			كان زواجه هذا بمثابة وسيلة إيضاح لحالة إسرائيل .
	* سبب نبوي
	بعد الزواج أنجب أطفالا أعطاهم أسماء تشير إلى القضاء الذي سيقع على 	إسرائيل .
3-تعبير (( امرأة زنى )) نفهمه من القول  ((لان الأرض قد زنت زنى تاركة الرب )) أي أنها واحدة من بنات الأرض الذين تركوا الرب وذهبوا وراء الأصنام وبذلك لا تكون زانية بالمعنى الحرفي ولكن بالمعنى الروحي .
4- التعبير ((امرأة زنى )) كان قد استخدم كشئ متوقع وعندما علم هوشع بميلها إلى الزنا تركها وانفصل عنها وأصبحت بذلك ليست زوجته ولا هو زوجها ((2: 2)) ولكن محبة هوشع كانت ثابتة ونتيجة لذلك تزوجها ثانية  ( 3 :1)
*الرأي الاكثر قبولا  هو الأخير للأسباب الآتية :
	لان من يفهم في اللغة العبرية يعرف أنها لم تكن امرأة زنى وقت زواجها فعبارة ((اول ما كلم الرب هوشع )) تشير بوضوح ان ما حدث للنبي هو لاحق لرسالته وهو يكتب بإرشاد الروح القدس فيقول ((حين كلمني الرب أول ما تكلم به قبل ان تقع الواقعة وتبدأ المأساة )) وبالتأكيد الله يعلم ما سيحدث والخطية الكامنة في قلب جومر التي لابد ان تظهر بعد ذلك في حياتها في ارتباطها بالهياكل الوثنية .
* لكن اذا افترضنا انها كانت زانية قبل زواجها لكان هذا الزواج لا يمثل باي صورة علاقة الله بشعبه ((وَهِيَ تُغَنِّي هُنَاكَ كَأَيَّامِ صِبَاهَا وَكَيَوْمِ صُعُودِهَا مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ.)) هو 2: 15 لانه فداهم من ارض مصر ثم ارتبط بهم ولكنهم بعد ذلك اظهروا خيانتهم وميولهم الخاطئة .
جـ- هو 1 :4
فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ: ((ادْعُ اسْمَهُ يَزْرَعِيلَ لأَنَّنِي بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ أُعَاقِبُ بَيْتَ يَاهُو عَلَى دَمِ يَزْرَعِيلَ وَأُبِيدُ مَمْلَكَةَ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ.))
كيف يمدح الله ياهو في 2مل 10: 30 ويأتي الان بعد 80 سنة ويريد الانتقام منه اليس هذا تناقض ؟
جـ ياهو نفذ امر الرب في الانتقام عن دم نابوت اليزرعيلي لذلك مدحه ووعده الرب ان يستمر كرسي الملك في اسرته الى الجيل الرابع من اسرته وهم على النحو التالي :
1-	يهوآحاز بن ياهو
2-	يهوآش حفيد ياهو
3-	يربعام الثاني بن يهوآش
4-	زكريا بن يربعام الثاني
ولكن السبب وراء هذه الدينونة هو قتل ياهو لملك يهوذا أخزيا وإخوته الـ 42 أثناء حماسة ليست من الرب إطلاقا .
فكان لابد ان ينتقم الرب ولكن بعد تمام وعده له وهذا ما حدث فعلا ففي الجيل الثالث اثناء ملك يربعام الثاني تنبأ هوشع بالقضاء وبعد موت يربعام الثاني ملك ابنه زكريا ولكن بعد ملكه بستة اشهر تم قتله وهكذا تم الوعد والجزاء ايضا . 



د- حاشا لله سبحانه عما تصفون ((أسد – شبل أسد – عث – سوس )) وغيرها من التشبيهات الواردة في سفر هوشع  !

جـ 
اولا :- الله سبحانه لا يستنكف من مخلوقاته لأنه هو الذي خلقها ولو استنكف منها لم يكن قد خلقها من الأصل .
ثانيا :- بفحص هذه الآيات نجد ان الله يشبه عمله بعمل هذه الحيوانات او الحشرات ولتوضيح الأمر أكثر عندما نقول ((الجندي أسد )) فهل هذا يعني ان الجندي حيوان ؟ بالتأكيد لا ولكن يشبهه في شجاعته وإقدامه .
ثالثا :- من يفهم اللغة العربية يعرف جيدا ان المشبه به لا يطابق المشبه من جميع الأوجه لذلك فهذه الحيوانات اتخذ الله من أعمالها مثالا لما سيتم عمله مع اسرائيل .*

تم هذا البحث مع العلم بوجود دراسات اخرى ولكن حتى لا اطيل على القارئ
سلام المسيح معكم واذكروني في صلواتكم


----------



## miraskg (4 يناير 2015)

الف شكر يا المحبوب مجهود رائع ومفيد ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------

